# mount utente

## Flonaldo

Allora:

Nonostante l'fstab sia giusto

```
 /dev/sda2               /mnt/ipod       auto            ro,noauto,user 0 0
```

Nonostante l'utente sia nel gruppo disk

```
isk::6:root,adm,haldaemon,flonaldo 
```

Nonostante /bin/mount  sia 

```
lalla ~ # ls -l /bin/mount -rwxrwxrwx  1 root wheel 58420 Jul 30 17:12 /bin/mount  
```

Da utente normale quando provo a montare l'ipod mi dice 

```
flonaldo@lalla ~ $ mount /mnt/ipod/ 

mount: must be superuser to use mount   
```

Sono davvero disperato! Ho sbagliato qualcosa nella configurazione?

----------

## randomaze

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> flonaldo@lalla ~ $ mount /mnt/ipod/ 
> 
> ...

 

Prova a non usare quello slash finale:

```
$ mount /mnt/ipod
```

----------

## Flonaldo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a non usare quello slash finale:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Stessa canzone, non funge lo stesso! Ma è possibile mai che debba perdere tutto sto tempo su cose banalissime?!!

Cmq potrebbe essere una questione di gruppi?

----------

## randomaze

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Stessa canzone, non funge lo stesso! Ma è possibile mai che debba perdere tutto sto tempo su cose banalissime?!!
> 
> Cmq potrebbe essere una questione di gruppi?

 

Potrebbe. Cosa restituisce il comando 'id'?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Stessa canzone, non funge lo stesso! Ma è possibile mai che debba perdere tutto sto tempo su cose banalissime?!!
> 
> Cmq potrebbe essere una questione di gruppi? 
> 
> Potrebbe. Cosa restituisce il comando 'id'?

 

Restituisce 

```
uid=1000(flonaldo) gid=100(users) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),35(games),100(users) 
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
uid=1000(flonaldo) gid=100(users) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),35(games),100(users) 
```

non vedo proprio il gruppo disk

```
gpasswd -a flonaldo disk
```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

tante volte... sono settati i permessi alla cartella /mnt/ipod ?

non è che quando l'hai creata da root ti sei dimenticato di mettergli anche ad essa i permessi?

----------

## Ilvalle

Non manca soltanto una S??

2° "ro" non ti permetterà di scrivere nulla : (

```
/dev/sda2               /mnt/ipod       auto            ro,noauto,users 0 0
```

Paolo

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Non manca soltanto una S??
> 
> 2° "ro" non ti permetterà di scrivere nulla : (
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non fare a caso a ro, l'ho tolto subito! Ora non c'è e cmq non scrive! I Permessi di /mnt/ipod sono giusti! A scanso di equivoci gli ho dato un 777 e bona...

----------

## Flonaldo

Proprio nessun idea?   :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma adesso il comando id ti dice che fai parte del gruppo disk ?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma adesso il comando id ti dice che fai parte del gruppo disk ?

 

si ! ora si... Il problema però persiste! Non monta assolutamente da utente

----------

## Kernel78

Non riesci nemmeno a montare un cd o una partizione qualsiasi ?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non riesci nemmeno a montare un cd o una partizione qualsiasi ?

 

No, da utente il nulla! da Root tuttiìo invece...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non riesci nemmeno a montare un cd o una partizione qualsiasi ? 
> 
> No, da utente il nulla! da Root tuttiìo invece...

 

secondo me sono sbagliati i gruppi.

controlla a che gruppo appartengono i devices, e VERIFICA di esserci dentro. faccio notare che prima dicevi di essre edentro il gruppo disk, ma nell'output di id non compariva.

----------

## Ic3M4n

inoltre dopo esserti aggiunto al gruppo devi fare il logout dall'utente e ripetere il login.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> inoltre dopo esserti aggiunto al gruppo devi fare il logout dall'utente e ripetere il login.

 

Ok , controllato; Vi posto il tutto  :Smile: 

```
flonaldo@lalla ~ $ id

uid=1000(flonaldo) gid=100(users) groups=6(disk),10(wheel),18(audio),35(games),100(users) 
```

In disk ci son dentro fino al collo  :Smile: 

Ancora non monta però!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

